# The "Good Jokes" section keeps disappearing.



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

It has always been on the general chat section.........but now doesn't shown
I do a search and there it is...... although never on the first or last page.
It is NOT on 'ignore'. I have even tried pressing 'ignore' then 'unignore' but to no avail.
It is only this one section.
Any help would be appreciated.ff


----------



## slowmotion (4 Oct 2020)

Maybe the Mods are hiding the Good Jokes thread in their new Cruel Jokes one.


----------



## Dave7 (5 Oct 2020)

Come on MODS......I need your help on this


----------



## ColinJ (6 Oct 2020)

It isn't the first time that you have lost it! 

Why don't you add it to '_Watched Threads_' and then you should have a permanent link to it?


----------



## Phaeton (6 Oct 2020)

It's been removed as I reported it to the CAB for miss selling, there were not Good jokes in it.

Try HERE


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Oct 2020)

Coming late to this; I'm not sure on this one. My suggestion _would _have been to check it hadn't accidentally got put on ignore but you've already done that.

The site software does sometimes throw up odd glitches if the cache on your device is full so it might be worth clearing that. Otherwise we could do with @Shaun's technical expertise and I really don't know when he is likely to be around next.


----------



## derrick (28 Aug 2021)

Would be good to read a good joke in any section.


----------



## jowwy (28 Aug 2021)

derrick said:


> Would be good to read a good joke in any section.


Boris johnson is a super prime minister….


----------



## Rezillo (15 Feb 2022)

For the past couple of years, I've intermittently lost the Jokes thread and each time, found in my profile that the person who started the thread has been set to Ignore. If I remove the Ignore flag for that person, go away from Cyclechat pages and come back, the thread reappears.

The problem is that although I don't have anyone ignored and haven't done so for anyone for yonks, the thread starter comes back as set to Ignore every few months and the Any Good Jokes thread disappears again. 

I've recently had to do this again to get the thread to show up. No idea why this is happening but at least the solution is easy.


----------



## Shaun (18 Feb 2022)

You can also *bookmark* threads and posts using the icon at the top right of the post:







Then return to them using the* bookmarks tab *on your* account drop-down*:


----------

